# Deconstructing Scott Schuman.



## ralphlauren (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Forum,

I just learned how to deconstruct photos that I have been saving in my Aperture Library for quite some time now.
I have been trying to study the photo techniques of different photographers. 

Theres one issue that me and my partner cant seem to figure out - 
*
How is Scott Schuman of SARTORIALIST.COM able to take such 'FAST'(shutter speed) pictures ?* 

The Metadata on the following picture is as follows:
Camera : Canon EOS 5D Mark II
ISO : 200
Lens : EF85mm f/1.2L II USM
Color Space: RGB
Focal Length : 85
F number : 2.5
Exposure Bias : &#8722;67ev
Exposure Program : Aperture priority
*Exposure Time :  1/1,600 (THIS IS REALLY FAST)
*








AND ALL OF HIS PHOTOS are pretty much shot with the same exposure settings.
But when I try to replicate these settings with my Canon 7D, I can only get as 
fast as *(1/200) *Shutter Speed. Even when I push my ISO to about 800, I still cant
get my camera to comfortably shoot at anything near *(1/1600).


*I know the lens is a $2,000 super sweet lens. So is that it? Or do I need to simply get
a canon 5d Mark II ? Is he simply around so much light, that he can shoot that fast ?

I cant figure this out for the life of me.


----------



## LungFish (Feb 24, 2012)

It's not that fast. Where I live that would be normal for an outdoor photo at f/2.5.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 24, 2012)

He's probably exposing to the right side of the histogram and then compensating in post processing.  It helps prevent losing detail in the shadows and is not an uncommon technique.

See Here


----------

